# OMFG Burger King drive thru lady



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Filipino lady with a thick accent.

BK: Welcome to Burger King, may I help you?
Me: I have two Uber Eats pickups, Brian A and Alissa K
BK: wait, are you picking up?
Me: yes, that's what I just told you. Uber eats. Brian A and Alissa K
BK: what are their names?
Me: I just told you. Brian A, and Alissa K
BK: you have two pickups?
Me: yes!
BK: what are their names again?
Me: Brian A and Alissa K
BK: ok I have Brian but I don't see "Alisha"
Me: are you sure? Alissa K? A-L-I-S-S-A?
BK: oh Alissa! It's right here! What was the other name again?
Me: Brian A!
BK: I don't need the last letter!

(Pull up to window)

BK(different lady): are you picking up?
Me: yes, for Uber eats, for Brian and Alissa.
BK: oh! Two orders?!
Me: **sigh**

I have to put up with this BS so I can save on some gas. FML

https://uberpeople.net/threads/damn-must-do-13-more-ubereats-deliveries.395099/


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Pandemic Insurance: We're about to pay you $800+ per week to do nothing. Stop working and we'll pay you retro!

@Prawn Connery : Yeah but I love slamming my skull against a drive-thru window while expecting a favorable outcome from essential burger flippers

Pandemic Insurance:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We get $500 CAD a week up here in Soviet Kanuckistan.............


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> We get $500 CAD a week up here in Soviet Kanuckistan.............


That is about three-hundred fifty and change, greenbacks. The six hundred greenbacks plus that they are going to give you if you get unemployment here works out to something under eight hundred fifty loons plus whatever else your state agency thinks that you should get.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And, your basic cost of living, generally speaking, is also much less. Isn't Canadian socialism wonderful ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Isn't Canadian socialism wonderful ?


That was just starting to happen when I lived in Montréal. I left just as Lévesque was taking office in Québec.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> And, your basic cost of living, generally speaking, is also much less. Isn't Canadian socialism wonderful ?


Hopefully they don't apply those wonderful CAD Taxes to the $500 weekly.......


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Oh yeah it's taxable.

But being self-employed, I don't pay as much tax as you might think. :whistling:


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I remember Wendy's were outsourcing the drive-thru in the early 2000's. I would say 2003, or so. I was talking to some guy in India and he was actually really proficient in the menu and all. I think I got a spicy chicken sandwich combo though so it wasn't something uncommon, but I was impressed. I think if I had a crap job paying .50/hour I wouldn't care too much if the order went right, or wrong.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Prawn Connery said:


> Filipino lady with a thick accent.
> 
> BK: Welcome to Burger King, may I help you?
> Me: I have two Uber Eats pickups, Brian A and Alissa K
> ...


What do you pretend from people who work for those companies?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What do you pretend from people who work for those companies?


That's what they say about us.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

And those are the same idiots saying they deserve more than minimum wage!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What do you pretend from people who work for those companies?


A friend of mine had an expression: "If they were rocket scientists, they'd be designing rockets. They are not designing rockets, they are working xxxxxx"
in this case, xxxxxxx=drivethrough.
But it can apply to most things in the service industry.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

@Prawn Connery
I used to work at a restaurant and we would do shit like this all the time.
Brings back memories.

"Licensed to krill" is GOLD hahaha


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Pandemic Insurance: We're about to pay you $800+ per week to do nothing. Stop working and we'll pay you retro!
> 
> @Prawn Connery : Yeah but I love slamming my skull against a drive-thru window while expecting a favorable outcome from essential burger flippers
> 
> ...


It looks good on paper but so many RS drivers filed and still see $0.00 benefit amounts on their EDD accounts (including yours truly) that the $600 per week seems like a pipe dream.


----------

